# Hello just joined



## garry01 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking for a safari room any help??

Thanks Garry In Ireland


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 31, 2009)

*welcome*

Hi Garry
Welcome to the wildys.
A prolific poster already?
We look forward to hearing from you in the future and
wish you all the best for the New Year


weez
Tony


----------



## frostybow (Dec 31, 2009)

hi garry wellcome to the site .sorry cant help


----------



## otis the staffy (Dec 31, 2009)

hi garry welcome to the site where the patients have taken over the asylum a really good crew though always ready to help happy New Year to you and all other patients  can't remember who at mo but someone on general chat offered  safari room    now off to get my pills


----------



## tony (Jan 3, 2010)

hi & welcome to the madhouse.
tony


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 3, 2010)

to the 'Wild Side'.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Garry.
We're new too...and already love the gaff!


----------



## tan-all-over (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi and welcome to this great site Garry.


----------



## garry01 (Jan 17, 2010)

tony said:


> hi & welcome to the madhouse.
> tony



Hi tony hows things down in waterford any news. what camper you got


----------



## bigboack (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Garry.lots af good craic on here. Keep away from that AJ bloke. He dont appreciate the Irish whiskey.


----------



## ajs (Jan 18, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Welcome Garry.lots af good craic on here. Keep away from that AJ bloke. He dont appreciate the Irish whiskey.




 Ooooohhyesido.... i use it as paint stripper 

 regards 
aj

 btw... welcome gazzaone


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Garry01 - Good to have you with us.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## garry01 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Thanks*

Very happy to be here and a lot of help also from many guys and girls who know alot more than me about campervans. 

Gaz


----------



## foxyscot (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi gary

I we are new, very good site if you are looking for any tips,
hope you enjoy all the fun and the crack


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2010)

garry01 said:


> Very happy to be here and a lot of help also from _*many guys and girls who know alot more than me about campervans. *_
> 
> Gaz



 are you a gamblin man by any chance...

 regards 
aj


----------

